# Question on extended warranty for 335d



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Have a 2009 335d.
Was looking for who may have the best price and service for
extended warranty.
Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

[email protected] is a fest sponsor and offers a "special" price to festers. Check him out.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> [email protected] is a fest sponsor and offers a "special" price to festers. Check him out.:thumbup:


I can second that. I bought my extended plan from Daniel about 6 months ago. He beat the dealer's price by a couple $100. He can do this as he deals with volume.

Fill out application on line and then mail him your extra key (after first inserting it into your car and updating the data chip). Got it back within about 4-5 days. Painless.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not sure the OP's car is going to qualify for a BMW Extended warranty (4yr/50k)... But Daniel may still be able to find a third-party extended warranty.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

UncleJ said:


> [email protected] is a fest sponsor and offers a "special" price to festers. Check him out.:thumbup:


+1,

:thumbup:


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

*thanks for the info on extended warranty*

have sent him e-mail last night
waiting for his response
thks


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone have documentation of what specifically the BMW 4 year/50k extended warranty covers?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

You guys got me paranoid!1 Damn it I wrote to him the following:

_Good day Sir, I have heard rave comments in your service I***8217;m interested in it and would like to see the price and WHAT it covers and besides I live In Puerto Rico , will it cover down here thru an Authorized BMW dealer or Indy. Gracias!!_


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Does anyone have documentation of what specifically the BMW 4 year/50k extended warranty covers?


It's been posted in a couple threads - search.
Also, it's on the bmwna website.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok amigos here's the response i got from them:

_Hi Axel,

Yes the BMW Extended Service contract is good in all 50 states and Puerto Rico (it must be worked on at a BMW dealer not indy for the BMW plan). Here are the options for your 335d.

The original warranty and maintenance on the car are for 4 years or 50K. You still have several options for extending these while you are under original coverage.

For the warranty portion BMW will allow you to extend up to 5 years or 70K, 5 years or 100K, 6 years or 70K, 6 years or 100K, 7 years or 70K, or 7 years or 100K (please be aware that the 5, 6, and 7 years is really an extra 1, 2, or 3 on top of original coverage). You can also choose between the Powertrain Plus, Gold and Platinum coverage. The Powertrain Plus is pretty limited so I would recommend either the Gold or Platinum (the main difference is that the Platinum will cover the navigation, stereo, CD player and entertainment and the Gold will not). Here are the prices for those plans.

Gold
5 year / 70K $1,955
5 year / 100K $2,160
6 year / 70K $2,362
6 year / 100K $2,620
7 year / 70K $2,720
7 year / 100K $3,070

Platinum
5 year / 70K $2,200
5 year / 100K $2,430
6 year / 70K $2,668
6 year / 100K $2,960
7 year / 70K $3,080
7 year / 100K $3,480

You can also extend the maintenance to cover scheduled services on the car. This can be extended up to 6 years or 100K for $2,095_


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

makes me feel good about our dealer

we went with the 6/100k gold for 2430.00 got it thru garlyn shelton BMW in college station.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

KarlB said:


> makes me feel good about our dealer
> 
> we went with the 6/100k gold for 2430.00 got it thru garlyn shelton BMW in college station.


got a quote that was pretty reasonable too. drive under 3k miles a year, declined.
said if had a 7/36 be better for me


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got 7yr/100k gold warranty from Daniel. Transaction was very smooth and I would recommend using Daniel for extended warranty. My local dealer was quoting $3479 for same. I saved about $400.

Only thing to keep in mind is if you took delivery in EU then let Dan know before hand.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I paid $3049 for 7 yrs/70K BMW platinum for 2009 335d.


----------

